# Help what’s wrong with my gourami?



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

So for the past few days my male powder blue dwarf gourami has been at the back of the tank near the top not really coming out much or really eating and that’s where he was when I got up at noon, but now 2 hours later he’s in the same spot but he’s literally face down in a completely vertical position! I haven’t seen him swim so idk if it’s a swim bladder issue or something else. Anyone have any idea what this could be and how I can treat it?


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

Forgot to add water parameters are 
PH- 7.4
Ammonia- 0
N02- 0
NO3- 10ppm 
KH- 107.4
GH- 107.4


----------

